# tt knob, boot and ring conversion



## BrandNew (Sep 23, 2008)

i cant seem to find anything on this.... im looking for a how to on swapping an audi tt shift knob and ring into a mk4 gti


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

A replica kit was sold for the Mk4, my understanding is that the kit is NLA.

Here is what it looked like.










Some dudes random pic.











Here is a DIY using a genuine ring (not the boot or shift knob).

http://www.r32oc.com/interior-exterior/9983-audi-tt-shifter-ring-mod.html


----------



## lee ingham (Jul 5, 2010)

what is that centre console off in that picture^^^ is it a tt one under the handbrake bit with cup holder.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

lee ingham said:


> what is that centre console off in that picture^^^ is it a tt one under the handbrake bit with cup holder.


Stock R32.


----------

